# Deja's IPO1 videos



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I'll post pictures when I have them. 

Obdience. 
Deja IPO 1 Obedience 6/9/2012 - YouTube

Front half:
Deja IPO 1 SMSCP 6-9-2012 - YouTube

Back half:
Deja IPO 1 Long bite 6-9-12 - YouTube


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

thanks for posting, that was great to watch.
How long has your dog been doing this ?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She looks great! So happy and enthusiastic to be out there, but so serious in her protection. Congrats!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She is 3. I didn't start any real protection work until she was around 20 months and the lack of serious obedience until last spring sort of shows.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Great videos, it looks like she really enjoys it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

She is such a pleasure to watch.. happy, animated... and willing. Portection strong. Love it! Lisa, you look fantastic!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Thank you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lynn_P said:


> She is such a pleasure to watch.. happy, animated... and willing. Portection strong. Love it! Lisa, you look fantastic!


X's 2!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

And some of the protection photos. As soon as Lies has a breather and can work on all of the photos she took of the trial I will post some OB photos. I think one of our other members took tracking photos too.

Hold and bark:










After I picked her up out of the blind:










Escape A:









Escape B:









Out and guard:



















Pick Up and transport:


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

and the Judge REALLY likes her too... 


But it is a side "transport" NOT a race to the judge...But I think she thinks she won the race...LOL

Congrats again...


Frank


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

She is so spunky! Very fun dog to watch! Thanks for posting!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

schh3fh2 said:


> and the Judge REALLY likes her too...
> 
> 
> But it is a side "transport" NOT a race to the judge...But I think she thinks she won the race...LOL
> ...


:rofl:

Thank you, Frank. Since I didn't even have a transport the Sunday before I was pleased she actually stayed between us, sort of, until I stopped.


----------

